# why do they dodge my questions so?



## MirrorWhorexD (May 10, 2008)

info: Welcome to MAC Cosmetics Online.  One of our Artists will be with you shortly.
     info: Hello.  Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Mary-Ann.  How may I assist you?
     Vanessa.: hi!
     Vanessa.: i've never shopped in a MAC store in person. how does it work? i see pictures of MAC stores all the time, and they show open jars of pigments and stuff. what are those for?
     Mary-Ann: Hi Vanessa, I believe you are referring to products at a MAC Pro store where they have jars of pure pigments available. For the "average" customer, there is no need to have such a large container of pigment on hand. We sell smaller sizes here. 
     Vanessa.: and doesn't MAC stand for make-up art cosmetics? then why is it MAC COSMETICS? make-up art cosmetics cosmetics?
     Mary-Ann: MAC does stand for Makeup Art Cosmetics, yes. 
     Vanessa.: um.
     Vanessa.: does the back to MAC program accept depotted eyeshadow cases? and how much are the eyeshadow refills? are they only at MAC PRO stores?
     info: One moment while I transfer you to Barbara.
     info: Hello.  Thank you for your interest in MAC Cosmetics. My name is Barbara.  How may I assist you?
     Vanessa.: hi!
     Vanessa.: does the back to MAC program accept depotted eyeshadow cases? and how much are the eyeshadow refills? are they only at MAC PRO stores?
     Barbara: Hi Vanessa.  Yes, they do accept depotted cases.  For pricing of Pro Palette Eye Shadows, you would have to contact a MAC Store.  We don't carry them Online regrettably.
     Barbara:  Click here for the Find Stores page.
     Vanessa.: and how do ebay sellers get their hands on collection products before they're released?
     Barbara: Truly, I don't know how they get them.  It's not something we give out to the general public.
     Vanessa.: as an aspiring makeup artist, i like to test out colors before trying them on skin. so are the face charts free, or do you have to pay for them?
     Barbara: You can test colours at any MAC location on your actual skin and there is no charge to do that.
     Vanessa.: oh. thanks very much!
     Vanessa.: thanks SO much for your time.
     Barbara: You are welcome!

__________________________________________________  ____
points missed :
- how shopping at MAC works.
- the pricing of face charts.

has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## gigglegirl (May 10, 2008)

what did you want to know about shopping at mac? there are products that you see listed on the maccosmetics website (ie pigments, eyeshadows, etc) and you can test them, then buy them. I'm not sure what exactly you are getting at.


----------



## ledonatella (May 10, 2008)

I don't understand what she was dodging, it seemed to me anything she could answear she did.


----------



## Angelcorrine (May 10, 2008)

It is often difficult to answer questions when asked in rapid succession.  Also, although I do not know about MAC, many customer service reps have to multi-task.  You may not have been the only person she was chatting with at the time.  Of course, if a question is not answered fully, there is always the option to ask it again.


----------



## erine1881 (May 11, 2008)

i understand your questions, but am confused as to why you would ask some of them.  

shopping at mac is like shopping at any store.  you go in, see something you like, and try it/buy it.  you can swatch it on your skin, or have an artist apply it on you, but a minimum purchase is required to have your makeup done.  if you like it, buy it.  if you don't, try a different color.

face charts are done after you get your makeup done.  the artist makes them for you so that you can replicate the look at home.  they don't charge you for them.

pro pans refills are $10.50.  you can get them at freestanding stores, pro stores, and thru the #800.  the regular mac chat wouldn't know the price since they don't sell them, so she wasn't dodging your questions at all.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 11, 2008)

I think she was wanting blank face charts, to then go home and play with them, not just the one free one with the look they do in store. (I know its been posted on here before I think, just can't find it....about the blank face charts)


----------



## erine1881 (May 11, 2008)

we don't give out stacks of face charts.  we may give you one or two, but no more.  they're our work supplies, and the general public has no need for them.  they may sell something similar at beauty supply stores, but thats the only way you'll get a bunch of them.


----------



## aziajs (May 11, 2008)

Why do you feel she was dodging your questions?


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2008)

I didn't feel like the MA was dodging your questions at all.  She answered everything you asked.  Like said above you can find the answers to all of those questions here on Specktra.


----------



## MissChriss (May 11, 2008)

I don't get it. Can you clarify how you felt she was dodging your questions?


----------



## MirrorWhorexD (May 11, 2008)

well, i asked how shopping at MAC works, and the pigment part was NOT the point of the question. after this live chat, i went on yahoo answers, and asked the same question. and i got a best answer :

"There are testers on the little tables for you to swatch and see if you like them, since all returned items are discarded. If you want to buy something, you asked an employee to get it from their stock, so you know their products are untouched by the general public. (Sanitary issue. I mean, who wants stranger-touched makeup, right? Haha.) Then they put it in a basket and you wait for them to ring you up."

and the thing is, i asked the same question. and it's funny how some random person can answer it better than a MAC employee.

to errine1881 :
you actually answered my questions better than my MAC live chat person. thank you!

well, i simply asked her if the face charts were free or not, and she did not even mention one word about it. because on nessasarymakeup.com, i saw the blogger designing looks on one of those, and i thought they were pretty cool.


----------



## Lizzie (May 11, 2008)

I agree with what was said above.  If you didn't feel that your question was answered, you could always ask it again.

As far as face charts go, you can always print your own if you want...
here is one: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...cfacechart.jpg

Hope that helps.


----------



## MirrorWhorexD (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I agree with what was said above.  If you didn't feel that your question was answered, you could always ask it again.

As far as face charts go, you can always print your own if you want...
here is one: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...cfacechart.jpg

Hope that helps._

 
but what makes you think she's going to address the point my question the second time if she didn't the first time? (no intentions to sound like i have an attitude problem.)

but i heard the MAC face charts were printed on special paper, so it absorbs fluid stuff you put on it, like liquid foundation and such. regular printer paper would just wrinkle and ruin some features.


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirrorWhorexD* 

 
_but what makes you think she's going to address the point my question the second time if she didn't the first time? (no intentions to sound like i have an attitude problem.)

but i heard the MAC face charts were printed on special paper, so it absorbs fluid stuff you put on it, like liquid foundation and such. regular printer paper would just wrinkle and ruin some features._

 
As stated before, face charts are used for makeovers and demonstrations. They are MAC work supplies and they don't just give them out for free. Thats like going to a department store and asking for a ton of clothing hangers. Most places won't give them out. Lol. 

Just for practice, regular paper will work. Its a little tougher, but I've never really had a problem with it.


----------



## Lizzie (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirrorWhorexD* 

 
_but what makes you think she's going to address the point my question the second time if she didn't the first time? (no intentions to sound like i have an attitude problem.)

but i heard the MAC face charts were printed on special paper, so it absorbs fluid stuff you put on it, like liquid foundation and such. regular printer paper would just wrinkle and ruin some features._

 

I'm giving the MAC chat person the benefit of the doubt in that she may not have understood what you were asking.  Perhaps if you said that her answer _wasn't what you were looking for _and _restated your question_ in a more direct manner, then she might tell you the information that you want.

Also, printer paper works fine for practicing, you just have to be more delicate (ie, I wouldn't glob liquid foundation all over it).  I'm trying to be helpful, as I'm sure the MAC chat person was.  And I'm not trying to sound rude either but the way that you ask questions and respond to people who are trying to assist you is difficult to field.


----------



## stealth (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I'm giving the MAC chat person the benefit of the doubt in that she may not have understood what you were asking.  Perhaps if you said that her answer wasn't what you were looking for and restated your question in a more direct manner, then she might tell you the information that you want.

Also, printer paper works fine for practicing, you just have to be more delicate (ie, I wouldn't glob liquid foundation all over it).  I'm trying to be helpful, as I'm sure the MAC chat person was.  And I'm not trying to sound rude either but the way that you ask questions and respond to people who are trying to assist you is difficult to field._

 
i agree. it's better to be patient with someone who is trying to help you


----------



## MirrorWhorexD (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stealth* 

 
_i agree. it's better to be patient with someone who is trying to help you_

 
what's so hard to understand about, "so are the face charts free, or do you have to pay for them?"?

(still is not trying to sound like i have an attitude problem.)


----------



## MirrorWhorexD (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_As stated before, face charts are used for makeovers and demonstrations. They are MAC work supplies and they don't just give them out for free. Thats like going to a department store and asking for a ton of clothing hangers. Most places won't give them out. Lol. 

Just for practice, regular paper will work. Its a little tougher, but I've never really had a problem with it._

 
and i saw on youtube on one of "danapotter____"'s videos that she got a whole stack for her birthday because her (mom? friend? don't remember.) asked for some. so now i'm quite confused.


----------



## lara (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirrorWhorexD* 

 
_what's so hard to understand about, "so are the face charts free, or do you have to pay for them?"?

(still is not trying to sound like i have an attitude problem.)
_

 
Because within the context of your original question it sounded like you were asking whether it would cost anything to have someone swatch colours on a facechart for you, and Barbera gave you a reply that was appropriate to the context of your complete question.


----------



## aziajs (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirrorWhorexD* 

 
_and i saw on youtube on one of "danapotter____"'s videos that she got a whole stack for her birthday because her (mom? friend? don't remember.) asked for some. so now i'm quite confused._

 
They are not typically handed out in stacks like that.  But, sometimes if you encounter a really nice MA or have a good relationship with one they may do you favors like that.


----------



## MsButterfli (May 11, 2008)

print them on watercolor paper, i think its the same consistency as the face charts and then you'll have as many as you'll need


----------



## janelovesyou (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirrorWhorexD* 

 
_what's so hard to understand about, "so are the face charts free, or do you have to pay for them?"?

(still is not trying to sound like i have an attitude problem.)
_

 
But that wasn't your statement. Your statement was "as an aspiring makeup artist, i like to test out colors before trying them on skin. so are the face charts free, or do you have to pay for them?"

Like lara said, you talking about swatching and not wanting facecharts for your own personal use to put makeup on them. She can't know that simply because you're an aspiring makeup artist you want some of the face charts that MAC artists use for client's makeovers so that you can practice your skills. Honestly, I didn't even know that you wanted the face charts for this purpose until I read through this thread, I thought you wanted to get a makeover and have them write what they used on the face chart.

We have to remember that while we may be diehard MAC fans, they are employees and may not be as into everything as we are. Like they don't know that some people like to have blank face charts to practice on so that wouldn't even have crossed her mind.

I think that she answered your questions to the best of her ability. Since shopping at a MAC store isn't all too different from shopping at any other store, it wouldn't cross her mind to describe in detail the process. And for your question of why is it called makeup art cosmetics cosmetics, why do people call say ATM Machines!? lol Who really cares? And there is no way for her or MAC to know how ebayers get products, if they did then they would have stopped that asap (and probably not even disclose that information if they knew how).

Random: But all of the live chat operators have female names, you can't tell me that their is no male live chatter!


----------

